# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  νεκρη καρδερινα

## vasilis.a

την παρασκευη το απογευμα εφυγα με σκοπο να λειψω 2μερες.καθαρισα τα κλουβια,εβαλα τροφη νερο και εφυγα.παρατηρησα μια θηλυκια που την εχω μεσα,ψιλοανορεχτη και κατσουφιασμενη.την παρακολουθησα απο μακρια για πολλη ωρα και μου φανηκε οκ τελικα.σχεδον τα ιδια και με εναν αρσενικο που ειναι μονιμα στην αυλη. καιρος χαλια εδω και μερες,υγρασια,ψιλοβροχο και ζεστη.εφυγα τελικα με κρυα καρδια και με το αγχος μηπως γυρισω και βρω τα πουλια φουσκωμενα.δεν αντεξα τελικα και επεστρεψα για 5 λεπτα το σαββατο το βραδακι μονο να τσεκαρω τα πουλια και να ξαναφυγω.αν και ειχαν κουρνιασει δεν προσεξα κατι ανησυχητικο και λεω ειναι οκ.αποψε επιστρεψαμε κατα τις 9-10 και ριχνω μια ματια στον αρσενικο εξω και τον βλεπω νεκρο στο πατωμα.περασα 2-3 εγκεφαλικα.η θηλυκια εδειχνε οκ.αυριο θα δω.σας δειχνω φωτο.η κοιλια καταμαυρη και η καρινα ξυραφι.το πουλι λογικα οταν εβγαλα τις φωτο ειχε πολλες ωρες νεκρο ηδη(ισως και 24ωρο)και θελω να ρωτησω.ολο αυτο το χαλι ειναι απο κοκκιδια?το σαββατο το πρωι ηταν μια χαρα κελαιδουσε πολυ,πετουσε πολυ,εφαγε τα χορταρικα του.εχω θαψει και εχω θαψει πουλια αλλα αυτο αποψε με χαλασε απιστευτα.μου εμεινε και η θηλυκια στο ραφι τωρα και φοβαμαι μην παθει και αυτη τα ιδια απο την στεναχωρια της γιατι απο τοτε που γεννηθηκαν ηταν μαζι αυτο το ζευγαρακι.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη λυπαμαι ... 

το πουλακι αν ηταν ετσι γκρι η κοιλια ,μου θυμιζει καποιο γαρδελι που ειχα χασει σχεδον σε μιση μερα ,δωρο του Μιχαλη αν θυμασαι .Εκεινο μεσα σε μια μερα αρχισε να λοιωνει μετα το δερμα του ιδιως στην κοιλια και να φευγουν φουλ πουπουλα 
εσενα ομως ισως εχει περασει χρονος απο τη στιγμη του θανατου και ισως ειναι μαυρισμενο αιμα απο αιμοραγια .Φαινονται περιεργα τα εντερα ...

θανατο ξαφνκο δινει και το megabacteria αλλα δεν βλεπω ιδιαιτερη διογκωση στο στομαχι δεξια ...

το ασπρο στη γλωσσα κα στο λαιμο ,δεν φαινεται για τριχομοναδα γιατι ειναι επιφανειακο και δεν μπορω να το αξιολογησω ως candida ή υποβιταμινωση σε βιτ α γιατι μιλαμε για δερμα νεκρου πουλιου πια ....

Κριμα ... 


* για τη μασκα τα ειχαμε πει προσωπικα και μου ειχες πει οτι απο συκωτι ειμασταν οκ

----------


## kostaskirki

Γνωμη μου κοκκιδια! Τα αντερα διωγκομενα αρκετα! Το σκουρο χρωμα τους ειναι λογικα απο την σηψη μετα απο αρκετες ωρες μετα τον θανατο του πουλιου! Η καρινα οντως ξυραφι! 
Τσεκαρε καλα την αλλη καρδερινα αν ειναι ενταξει!

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα,

όντως λυπηρό συναίσθημα να κάνεις τα πάντα και να χάνετε ένα πουλάκι τόσο μα τόσο ξαφνικά !!! Ένα συναίσθημα που άλλοτε σε φέρνει σε απελπισία και άλλοτε σε πεισμώνει. 


Τελικά ήταν κάποιο από τα πουλάκια του θέματος *αβαφα καρδερινακια*  με το πρόβλημα στην μάσκα ;

----------


## vasilis.a

πριν λιγες μερες που τσεκαρα κοιλια ηταν πεντακαθαρη(υπηρχε φοβος για προβλημα στο συκωτι λογω του οτι ειχε πορτοκαλι μασκα).λαιμος καθαρος απλα ειχε υπολοιματα τροφης(ενα δυο σπορακια).η θυληκια καρδερινα που ζουσε μαζι του την εβαλα σε μικρο  κλουβι σημερα και μεσα με τα υπολοιπα.ειναι 100% καθαρη και αυτη.Στελιο ειναι ο πατερας απο αυτα τα καρδερινακια.

----------


## ninos

Δυστυχώς οι balcanica στρεσάρονται στο δευτερόλεπτο, αφού τα άγρια ένστικτα καλά κρατούν, οπότε με το πρώτο φούσκωμα - αδιαθεσία,  να ξεκινάς αμέσως αγωγή, πριν πάρει το πουλί την "κάτω βόλτα". Επίσης, να προσέχεις και το θέμα ποσότητας του φαγητού. Μου έχει τύχει να φάει το πουλί περισσότερο από το αναμενόμενο και να μείνει για κάποιες ώρες χωρίς σπόρους (φαντάζομαι οτι δεν έφαγε αρκετά πριν κουρνιάσει). Την επόμενη μέρα το πουλί ήταν φουσκωμένο και φυσικά πήρε αγωγή.  Στο σεμινάριο του Γιάννη αναφέρθηκε ότι η καλύτερη ώρα ταΐσματος για τώρα το χειμώνα είναι περίπου 1 ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν τα πουλιά. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, το πουλί δεν πρόκειται να κοιμηθεί ποτέ νηστικό. Το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ σωστό για κάποιον που μπορεί να το εφαρμόσει. 



Ωσάν άπειρος και εγώ, ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα..

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το καρδερινακι σου Βασιλη 
ειναι πολυ αδικο να φευγουν ετσι καρδερινες

----------


## vasilis.a

φαγητο τους εχω μονιμα ταιστρα που συμπληρωνω ανα 2-3 μερες.σχεδον ολα μου τα πουλια δεν τρωνε κεχρι οποτε ανα 2η φορα που βαζω φαγητο,αδειαζω και πεταω ολη την ταιστρα.οποτε δεν εμεινε νηστικο πιστευω ειχε φαγητο μιας και συμπληρωσα την προηγουμενη μερα την ταιστρα.ο γιαννης στο σεμιναριο ειπε οτι αν δεν ειναι ηδη μαθημενα ετσι τα πουλια(με1-2 κουταλακια τροφης την ημερα)να μην το εφαρμοσουμε σε αμαθα πουλια.η αληθει ειναι οτι δεν μου εδωσε σημαδια εκτος απο 2 ματιες που εριξα και ηταν λιγο ακεφος τιποτα αλλο.ουτε καν φουσκωμενος.αλλα επειδη το πουλι ηταν πολυ ζωηρο και αεικινητο ,μου κινησε λιγο την περιεργεια και ετσι εκατσα απο το παραθυρο,χωρις να με βλεπει και τον παρατηρουσα καμμια ωρα και εδειχνε φυσιολογικα.κελαιδουσε ετρωγε κηνυγουσε την θυληκια παιζοντας..αν ειχα σοβαρη υποψια θα το επιανα να το κοιταξω αλλα οχι.τελοςπαντων.απλα τωρα μου την δινει πολυ γιατι παλευω απο περισυ.καταφερα να κανω 3 ζευγαρια,εχασα εναν αρσενικο την ανοιξη,το αλλο ζευγαρι εκαναν ασπορα αυγα και αυτο το ζευγαρι που πηρα 2 πουλια εστω μου χαλασε και ξεμεινα παλι...

----------


## GiannisKon

> Δυστυχώς οι balcanica στρεσάρονται στο δευτερόλεπτο, αφού τα άγρια ένστικτα καλά κρατούν, οπότε με το πρώτο φούσκωμα - αδιαθεσία,  να ξεκινάς αμέσως αγωγή, πριν πάρει το πουλί την "κάτω βόλτα". Επίσης, να προσέχεις και το θέμα ποσότητας του φαγητού. Μου έχει τύχει να φάει το πουλί περισσότερο από το αναμενόμενο και να μείνει για κάποιες ώρες χωρίς σπόρους (φαντάζομαι οτι δεν έφαγε αρκετά πριν κουρνιάσει). Την επόμενη μέρα το πουλί ήταν φουσκωμένο και φυσικά πήρε αγωγή.  Στο σεμινάριο του Γιάννη αναφέρθηκε ότι η καλύτερη ώρα ταΐσματος για τώρα το χειμώνα είναι περίπου 1 ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν τα πουλιά. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, το πουλί δεν πρόκειται να κοιμηθεί ποτέ νηστικό. Το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ σωστό για κάποιον που μπορεί να το εφαρμόσει. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ωσάν άπειρος και εγώ, ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα..


Τι εννοείς Στέλιο ότι η καλύτερη ώρα ταίσματος είναι μία ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν?Δηλαδή να προσθέτουμε σπόρους 1 ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν!Και αυτούς που έχουμε βάλει από το πρωί?Εγώ έχω ένα καναρίνι και βάζω μία κουταλιά κάθε μέρα το πρωί!Δεν επαρκεί αυτό?

----------


## johnakos32

> Τι εννοείς Στέλιο ότι η καλύτερη ώρα ταίσματος είναι μία ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν?Δηλαδή να προσθέτουμε σπόρους 1 ώρα πριν κουρνιάσουν!Και αυτούς που έχουμε βάλει από το πρωί?Εγώ έχω ένα καναρίνι και βάζω μία κουταλιά κάθε μέρα το πρωί!Δεν επαρκεί αυτό?


Απλα αντι να βαζεις καθε πρωι θα μπορουσες να βαζεις μια ωρα πριν κουρνιασουν . 
Γιατι γινεται αυτο; Γιατι τα πουλια πριν κουρνιασουν τρωνε αρκετα , αν τα πουλια δεν φανε για βραδυ φουσκωνουν και το επομενο πρωι ειναι τουμπα .για μια καρδερινα λοιπον που  λιγες ωρες να μην φαει φουσκωνει σκεψου ποση σημαντικη ειναι η παραμετρος αυτη . Ετσι μεσα στην μερα καταναλωνει τους υπολοιπους σπορους που εχει αφησει .

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Βασιλη.Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι.
Το ποσο στεναχωρημενος εισαι,δειχνει ποσο πολυ το αγαπουσες.
Κουραγιο,δεν ειναι δυνατον,να συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν τα πραγματα,τοσο στραβα οπως περιγραφεις.

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη, λυπάμαι..

Εύχομαι να *μην* είναι κάτι που θα έχει και συνέχεια...

----------

